# Cnet names the Kindle Fire



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

One of the ten best products of 2011.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The $79 mini Kindle is also on the list...

http://www.cnet.com/2300-33506_1-10010530.html?tag=epicStories


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I love that the Fire is on the list. It's a strange list tho. I thought Siri was a software feature of the Iphone. I believe everything else on the list was hardware but that. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Good choice CNET!


----------

